# Coastal Scents Pallettes?



## Honeylust27 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I know this is not related to MAC - but I was wondering if anyone has tried the Costal Scents Palletes and if they are comparable to MAC?

I trust an Aussie opinion, that is why I am posting this here. I'm just wondering if anyone has tried them and how was delivery if ordered online, etc?

Thanks Girls!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a 26 shadow palette and it's pretty good. It has a lot of pigmentation and the blushes are nice, but my only complaint is that colours swatch completely differently to how they look in the pan.

With MAC what you see is generally what you'll get on the skin, but with CS I find everything comes out different and it can ruin a look. I was thinking about buying the neutrals palette but for now I'll just stick to MAC.

OH and the postage is bloody expensive!


----------



## cazgh (Oct 6, 2009)

I have one from ebay - it came from China - I can't complain for the price, it isnt MAC but it is excellent fun and gives a lot of options till I build my collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well worth it


----------



## darkorchid (Oct 6, 2009)

I've bought numerous times from Coastal Scents and I think it's pretty hit or miss. Like, brushes are sometimes good, sometimes bad. I got the paint pot things and thought they were pretty crappy - colours really sheer and horrible to build.

I've tried their hotpots and found those were comparable to my mac colours. I have the 88 matte colour and just bought the 88 warm. Really, I reckon you get what you pay for. Of course they aren't going to be 100% MAC quality because they are a cheaper product. But for what you get (crap loads of colours for less than the price of one MAC shadow here in AUD) its worth it. 

With regards to their shipping, never had a problem. Usually takes about a week to get here and I choose the cheapest postage. They are always packed well and with a sample mineral eyeshadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They've started putting them into tiny plastic snap container things too - like a tiny paint jar - sooo much better than loose powder in a ziplock bag!

My last order I got the 88 warm palette and a brush - shipping was 14 USD for USPS First Class Mail International which is the cheapest postage option. So maybe look into getting a few things all together to make it more worth it.

Really research swatches and pictures before you buy, just to be sure. And yeah, you can also buy some of their palettes off ebay for cheaper shipping


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 7, 2009)

I've got the neutral eyes palette and I can't say I've used it allot. I completely agree with Sal that the colours in the pan look totally different when put on the skin. I got this for bridal use but that has put me off cos I need to know what a colour is going to look like before I apply it and with that palette the colours look similar but can be really different on the skin, too risky on a bride!

Had no worries with postage and also went for the cheaper option, it took a little over a week to get to me and was well packaged.


----------



## Honeylust27 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks a lot, this helps me decide. 

I do have quite sensitive skin - in terms of dryness and eczema, so I'm a bit concerned about the shadows affecting my skin, but all the colours just look too good to refuse. 

I'm also concerned because i read there are some health concerns with the eyeshadow product from Coastal Scents. I should have posted it here, but when I did a search I read that the product contains ingredients that could be harmful.....

I'm a bit particular with what I put on my skin and have only been using MAC make up now for about a year.....but I will let you know what I decide. Thanks for your help!


----------



## rockin26 (Oct 7, 2009)

^^ I think it was the loose dusts they were referring to and I think it's because they have silica in them. I'm pretty sure the palettes are ok


----------



## MK09 (Oct 7, 2009)

Its funny i just came across this thread because i literally just received all three of the coastal scents 88 palettes in the mail.It cost me $75.00.Anyway i just swatched the shadows on my hand and wrist not even 30 minutes ago and i washed it off immediately.But right after my wrist and hand started itching and now its really red,and still itching and burning.Ive just washed it again hoping of gotten all traces of the eyeshadow of my skin.Im really shocked that ive had this reaction,ive never had a reaction to any makeup ever.And ive just looked on the CS website and it says they will not allow returns of the palettes! What company doesnt except returns???  Arghhh im so mad! $75.00 down the toilet.And im hoping the itching,burning and redness on my hand and wrist goes away. 

And btw for your concerns about the CS palettes being safe.There is a concern around.Although its not lead thats the worry.Its the talc the mineral oil and the parabens which are all carcinogenic ,meaning they can cause cancer.But most cosmetics have those ingredients.It also contains red #40 which alot of people are allergic to.I have no idea whats causing this freaky weird reaction on myself but its really pissing me off! I wouldnt dare put any of this crap on my face now least of all my eyes.Also theres a very powdery"obviously its the talc" coming off the palettes.And if im smelling it from a distance im breathing it in.I watched a video on youtube and the girl said just dont breath in the shadow so you know you wont breath in the talc and you wont get cancer.Am i suppose to hold my breath while doing my eyes and other peoples eyes? lmao

Well i guess i have absolutely no choice but to take this as a lesson learned,you really do get what you pay for!You buy cheap you get cheap.Personally i would recommend everyone runs away from these palettes and dont dare put them on somebody else you dont want to be responsible for possibly burning some persons eyes! Ive never known a cosmetic to burn you,even if your allergic you have a reaction yes but this e/s has burnt through my skin what the hell! But in the end its your choice.

Ive included some links to the ingredients some are worried about.
Good luck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Info On Talc

talc: Definition from Answers.com


Info On Mineral Oil

mineral oil: Definition from Answers.com


Info On Parabens

Paraben: Information from Answers.com


Red 40
Allura Red AC: Information from Answers.com


----------



## Honeylust27 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks MK09!!!

I actually had cancer this year and had read something about it, so obviously I'm going to be extra cautious.

I'm just very careful now about what I put in my body and on my skin, even though I was before the cancer anyway, but now I am extra careful. I think I will be sticking to MAC. I love it, it works for me, why change?


----------



## MK09 (Oct 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honeylust27* 

 
_Thanks MK09!!!

I actually had cancer this year and had read something about it, so obviously I'm going to be extra cautious.

I'm just very careful now about what I put in my body and on my skin, even though I was before the cancer anyway, but now I am extra careful. I think I will be sticking to MAC. I love it, it works for me, why change?_

 


Oh im so sorry to hear about your cancer ,i really hope everything is going well now! I dont blame you for wanting to be extra cautious of everything you use,especially since youve had cancer.I would be the same way! And your very welcome,i think its important to just share any info ive come across and put it out there.I never want to push my opinions on anyone so i just want to put anything ive learnt out there then let everyone come to there own conclusions and decide for them self if its a product they would like to use or if its right for them.


BTW if you are interested or looking for a few different shades or products to play around with besides MAC.Because i know seeing all these beauty products you want to be able to try things from different brands too,right? lol Bare Escentuals EyeShadows are really nice.I will admit im one of those people that break out from there foundation because the foundation has bismuth in it which can cause cystic acne. But there eye shadows and other products have never given me even the slightest issue.And there so well pigmented.Maybe a bit expensive but they truely last FOREVER! Oh and the best part there free from

- Parabens
- Sulfates
- Synthetic Fragrances
- Synthetic Dyes
- Petro-Chemicals
- Phthalates 


Well i wish you the best of luck and i hope your feeling better


----------

